# Thoughts on ford f-250 diesel



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was wondering what you guys think about fords new 2008 diesel, for those of you that have one? Also what kind of mileage your getting and would you recomend a chip.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have and they suck the diesel, I average around 9-11 mpg. Last I heard if you chip it it will void warranty.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

If You Are Going For Mileage Go For Chevy, I Personally Dont Like Chevy But They Are The Ones Getting The Most Consistent Better Fuel Mileage
I Drive A Dodge Cummins And Love It, Making 16-17 Mpg, Better Than Everyone Else I Have Talked To With Diesels


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I put a chip on mine and it didn't help with the mileage but .5 a gallon. ford hasn't said anything about the chip but i take it off before i take it in. also have afe intake nothing. talked with an engineer from ford and he has herd that guys with 50k 60k miles are getting the 17-18 miles a gallon. who knows


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

remi19 said:


> I put a chip on mine and it didn't help with the mileage but .5 a gallon. ford hasn't said anything about the chip but i take it off before i take it in. also have afe intake nothing. talked with an engineer from ford and he has herd that guys with 50k 60k miles are getting the 17-18 miles per gallon. who knows


On the freeway I get 16/17 but got to keep the turbo boost down.

Chipping it will show up in the electronic features installed on the truck weather you remove it or not. I'm not real sure about this tho, just what I have heard.

This is my wife's truck and she mainly hangs around town, sometime freeway but mostly town. The fuel mpg calculator sticks around 9/10 mpg as I check it from time to time.

http://www.thedieselstop.com/ has all kinds of info on the 6.4


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Profish is it 4x4 and how many miles do you have on it? i will try to keep the boost down and see what it does b/c mines pretty high half the time. i have herd of people getting that mileage.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

7000 miles and yes it'4x4


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've got an 06 4x4 f250 offroad w/ 50k on it that gets 15 to 16 around town.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

One thing to consider down the road... when you have to service the turbo on the '08 Powerstrokes, you have to pull the entire cab off of the frame to get to it.

Craig


----------



## 20bay (Jan 20, 2008)

I just bought one last week, when diesel was $3.40 a gallon and now it is $3.89 a gallon. I am not the smartest person!!! I will tell you that according to the cheater I am getting 13.8 around town.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I say with the cost of fuel you really NEED a diesel.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

bought mine when gas was more than diesel and 2 weeks after i got it diesel was more. my cheater says i get about 11.4 but i have 35 inch tires..... i dunno


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

One of my delivery guys got a new one a few months ago. He said the mileage was horrible (around 10) at first. The dealership told him to give it some time to break in though and it should improve. He now is somewhere between 15 & 20,000 and said he's getting about 15 mpg. This is an F350, dually, FX4, LWB, CrewCab so about the worst mileage configuration available.

Second hand info, but thought I'd throw out the old "let it get broken in" line. 

T


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Bought a 4wd crew cab superduty in October. Had an 01 with 300k prior to that. I've now got 14k miles. Actual mpg is right at 17 with a mix of 70% highway, 30% in town roads. My highway travel is 80 mph, she really likes that speed. Towing a 24' flatbed, with gross weight of 8500 lbs I get 14 mpg at an average of 72 mph on the highway.


I put a superchips programmer on her on day 2 and never looked back. I have not had it in the shop yet but will remove the programmer when I do. Just like I did on the 01. I've been pleased so far. Obviously I like the 7.3 better but the 6.4 seems to be good so far. A little more lag than the 7.3, but it kicks in quick and likes to run at a higher speed. I also made fun of the tailgate step/handle set up. Don't tell anyone but I use that daily. Nifty feature.-Tom


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pattillo said:


> I also made fun of the tailgate step/handle set up. Don't tell anyone but I use that daily. Nifty feature.-Tom


I told my wife that's what makes it a girls truck....lol


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Mine has 22,000 on it and is still stuck around 13.5 in everyday driving. Kicks up to 15.5-16 straight hiway. 4x4 CC SB.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Almost 28,000 miles. Front end replacement and 35" tires and I get around 14 to 14.5 around town as long as I keep my foot out of it, and keep around 65 to 70mph. Has anyone had mileage increase with chip/air filter upgrades? '08 6.4 4x4 SB CC.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

MrG said:


> Mine has 22,000 on it and is still stuck around 13.5 in everyday driving. Kicks up to 15.5-16 straight hiway. 4x4 CC SB.


I think my wife has a lead foot. She also has a vette.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have almost 20k on mine. I have 35 inch tires, new lateral arm replacement last week b/c of lift. I have an AFE cold air intake and and have an edge juice with attitude. All the replacements did not increase the mileage like i thought it would. It will run with a GT


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Oh, and the POS door lock is vulnerable to break ins. Found that out at lunch today. Removing the programmer and in the body shop tomorrow.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pattillo said:


> Oh, and the POS door lock is vulnerable to break ins. Found that out at lunch today. Removing the programmer and in the body shop tomorrow.


Dude, you can't leave these trucks un-supervised. They are small children.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

11-12 in the city and 15-17 on the hwy....paid $3.94/gallon today....KILLING ME!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

MrG said:


> Mine has 22,000 on it and is still stuck around 13.5 in everyday driving. Kicks up to 15.5-16 straight hiway. 4x4 CC SB.


Same here. I installed a Superchip and the AFE cold air and have since removed them as they made no appreciable difference in fuel economy. Sounded cool and made alot more power but I settled for the peace and quite of the stock setup.

Going to South Padre Saturday with wife for spring break, I expect my fuel bill will be more than the RV park charges for 8 days.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I have been dangerously close to pulling the trigger on a long bed f350 for some time now, have been doing quite a bit of reading on the diesel forums about them.

I think the new Duramax is the best engine of the big3 but I just have always wanted an f350 and they look so much better than anything on the market. i know i'll end up with a ford, it's just a tough pill to swallow $$$


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Trashcanslam,

People that buy these rigs already have their heart and mind set and there is really not much swaying. You need to go into this with eyes wide open knowing that MPG is just not going to be good. With that in mind, you'll love the vehicle for what you want it to do. I remember back when I bought my Chevy K5 4x4 two door tahoe. There weren't many advertisements for it. I just knew it was what I wanted. poor fuel and all.

Whatever you do, quit listening or comparing fuel mileage to anyone that says they have a rig that older than 2008, regardless of make, that can do 18-22mpg. You can't compare a 2005 F350 to a new 2008 F350. The ULSD requirements on the new F-series forces these vehicles to have poor mileage. Here's what you have to look forward to. This is my F350 diesel LWB SCrew and I'm happy with it.


----------

